# Is it worth doing a Phd?



## elainem (30 Dec 2006)

Hi! I'm a qualifed nurse with a degree in health studies, and an MPhil in Women's Studies (couldn't do a masters in nursing at the time as I was not working - clinical practice is a requirement of a masters in nursing). However, I'm thinking of doing a Phd, for the challenge as well as the flexibility of lecuturing hours. I have small children, one school going, one in play school. I started my MPhil when I was pregnant with my second child, so I'm used to studying with children.

I am interested in both a nursing Phd or one in Women's Studies. Has any one done a Phd, and has it been worth it? Does it lead to greater job opportunities, or lecturing. Does anyone have any advice as to which area I should pursue for a Phd, I really like both areas, though I currently work as a nurse. Women's issues also come into nursing at times. Also, is it better to pursue a Phd, full-time or part-time.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Sarn (31 Dec 2006)

A science based PhD as I'm sure you know will take on average 4 years to complete full time. I'm not sure how much time a non-laboratory based one would take but it would still be a minimum of 3 years (2.5 if you got a 1st in your primary degree). Personally I feel it was worth it.

With regards greater job opportunities I know a lot of people with PhDs who would be earning more if they had started working instead of doing a PhD. However, I think in the long run a PhD would help in career progression (coupled with the appropriate work ethic).

I can only speak for laboratory based PhDs, but competition is very high for lecturing positions. However, if there are fewer people with PhDs in your particular field then it could be of benefit. Look at the qualifications of those who are currently lecturing in nursing/women's studies. Fortunately I was in the right place at the right time with sufficient post-doctoral and teaching experience to land myself a short-term lecturing contract. Unfortunately permanent positions in academia are extremely difficult to get now.

Your best bet is to contact the respective departments and find out what is available. There are also grants from different funding bodies (depending on the field) that can cover fees and give you a very limited income.


----------



## Squonk (31 Dec 2006)

I did a PhD in an area that was very relevant to the company that sponsered me (microelectronics). Thus, when I completed the PhD, the company hired me and paid me well. I found the PhD experience very difficult and very rewarding. You'll learn a lot about yourself while doing the PhD, not just the technical stuff. I rarely call myself "Dr." but its an achievement that I'm very proud of. However, I've seen people doing PhDs in areas of little industrial relevence and confining themselves to poorly-paid jobs in academia. So, keep it relevent and make sure its in an area that's of intrinsic interest to you and your future career, because you'll be stuck at it 24/7.


----------



## whackin (31 Dec 2006)

I did a Phd in computing and am only beginning my career now. It feels as though I have a lot of catching up to do on my friends who graduated at degree level. At the same time my main motivation is to become a lecturer and in computing as soon as a position becomes available I have a good chance of getting one because of the PhD.
From a personal level I consider it one hell of an achievement, and if you are able to discern that from the less than clear career benefit then I'd say go for it!!
AFAIK in nursing it would almost guarantee a lecturing job. It's tough work though.


----------



## ria (1 Feb 2010)

Hi...

I realise this is an old thread, but I've only just registered! I did a PhD in engineering and I posted some thoughts on a website about it!
Here it is: [broken link removed]

Hope it's helpful. Here's what it covers:

* Motivation
* What to look out for?
* How to research?
* Writing the dissertation
* The viva voce

Cheers,

Ria


----------



## jhirl (13 Oct 2011)

Hi Ria,

I tried to open the link you posted but it didn't open. I'm currently doing a masters in Engineering and I'm in my second year at the moment and I will have to decide within the coming months if I will transfer to Phd or Not. 

I was wondering if you thought the Phd was worth doing or would a masters be enough for working in industry. I am hearing different stories about employers thinking a Phd is over qualified and if you have it, they think you will only stay for a year or two and then move companies there for making it harder to get a first job with a Phd than with a masters . I know a Phd is a great personal achievement and that is why I am considering doing it but I also hear that its hell to do and I don't know if I'm better off just going working or staying on! Any thoughts you have would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Leo (14 Oct 2011)

Welcome to AAM Jhirl. Ria hasn't been active on the site for over a year, so they may not ever see this.

If it's of any help, was recently hiring for an IT position, two of the potential candidates had PhD's, but a lack of industry experience relative to others meant they were not considered. 

If you know of an employer you would like to work for, and target the PhD at something specific to what they do, then you might be in a position to offer them something very valuable. If it's not related to what they do, they're not likely to put much value on it.
Leo


----------



## onq (14 Oct 2011)

Unless you have a particular career path worked out for which you need the PhD I think you would be well advised to get some experience.

For an engineer, I would have though it more usual to practice in your profession, gain experience and get your chartered status, but perhaps your strand of engineering leads you down a different route


----------

